# me hubiera gustado visitar Australia



## paugirl

hola, 

I would have to liked to visit Australia

is correct?

thank you so much


----------



## stooge1970

I would have liked to have visited Australia.


----------



## InsanityNow

Hola:

  I read it as: It had pleased me to visit Australia  

  Me parece más apropiado decir: "Me habría gustado visitar Australia" for It would've pleased me to visit Australia.

  Consider this: Si yo hubiera ido a Australia, el viaje me habría gustado

  If I had gone to Australia, I would have liked the trip [If I had gone to Australia, the trip would have pleased me]

  Saludos


----------



## stooge1970

InsanityNow said:


> Hola:
> 
> I read it as: It had pleased me to visit Australia



No, that would be "Me había  gustado visitar Australia".



InsanityNow said:


> Me parece más apropiado decir: "Me habría gustado visitar Australia" for It would've pleased me to visit Australia.



Correct. However, natives often substitute "hubiera" for "habría".



InsanityNow said:


> Consider this: Si yo hubiera ido a Australia, el viaje me habría gustado
> 
> If I had gone to Australia, I would have liked the trip [If I had gone to Australia, the trip would have pleased me]



Correct. However, you will often hear "Si yo hubiera ido a Australia, el viaje me hubiera gustado", especially in Latin America.


----------



## InsanityNow

stooge1970 said:


> No, that would be "Me había gustado visitar Australia".
> 
> 
> Correct. However, you will often hear "Si yo hubiera ido a Australia, el viaje me hubiera gustado", especially in Latin America.


 
Hola:

I do not see much difference(in regards to the english translation) between 'Me había gustado visitar Australia' and 'Me hubiera gustado visitar Australia.' Especially if you agree that the latter may be translated as 'It had pleased me to visit Australia,' which, of course, it must be in an 'if, then' clause.

While the double hubiera may be common(I have no idea and am quite the novice) - it would seem incorrect gramatically, no? 

Cheers


----------



## k-in-sc

I would say "I would have liked *to visit* Australia" ... I don't see how "to have visited" adds anything but unnecessary complexity.


----------



## replicante7

InsanityNow said:


> I do not see much difference(in regards to the english translation) between 'Me había gustado visitar Australia' and 'Me hubiera gustado visitar Australia.' Especially if you agree that the latter may be translated as 'It had pleased me to visit Australia,' which, of course, it must be in an 'if, then' clause.



Hi, InsanityNow and all other foreros.
I have been reading this thread because I wish learn about the English tenses. (So, it is clear that I don´t know if there is any difference between those English sentences ).
In Spanish:
"Me había gustado visitar Australia" implies:that I am talking about the past, ​that I had visited Australia​then  I am saying that, in that time, I was pleased about my Australian trip.​"Me hubiera gustado visitar Australia" implies:that I am talking about the past,​that I had not visited Australia​then I am saying that, in that time, I would be pleased if I had visited Australia (but I couldn't go).​ I have spent a lot of time trying to write all of this. It has been very difficult for me. Sorry!  And just now, I don´t remember what I should ask. Nevertheless, would you be so kind to correct my faults? Thanks!


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm sure it was very difficult* for* you! It would have been for me!



*at* that time, you *would have been* pleased if you had visited Australia


----------



## replicante7

k-in-sc said:


> I'm sure it was very difficult* for* you! It would have been for me!
> *at* that time, you *would have been* pleased if you had visited Australia


Thanks, k-in-sc. You are very kind.
I will think about those sentences. ( I am not very fast, you know? I need time). I have subscribed to this thread for following it. Thanks, again.


----------



## sound shift

What about "I wish I had visited Australia"?


----------



## k-in-sc

Wait for a native, of course, but I would say "Ojalá que hubiera visitado Australia"


----------



## replicante7

k-in-sc said:


> Wait for a native, of course, but I would say "Ojalá que hubiera visitado Australia"


Hi, again, k-in-sac.
Now it´s me who could be helpful for you.
 ( but just a little, don't expect great words).

"Ojalá" can´t be used refered to something in the past. We could say:

Ojalá que pueda visitar Australia
Me habría gustado visitar Australia.

Ojalá means that we are expecting something. It is impossible refering to the past. It´s a bad explanation, (yes, I know it).


----------



## Magmod

replicante7 said:


> In Spanish:
> 
> "Me había gustado visitar Australia" implies:
> that I am talking about the past, ​that I had visited Australia :  pudiera ser sí o no (= it could have been yes or no.)​then  I am saying that, *at* that time, I was pleased about my Australian trip.  ​
> "Me hubiera gustado visitar Australia" implies:that I am talking about the past, ​that I had not visited Australia ​then I am saying that, *at* that time, I would *have been* pleased* to visit *Australia (but I couldn't go).​


----------



## Magmod

Hola Replicante:

Me había gustado visitar Australia = I had liked to visit Australia ( before I came to Spain)
Me hubiera gustado visitar Australia = ( If I could ) I would have liked to visit Australia
Me habría gustado visitar Australia = I would have liked to visit Australia
 My advice is to translate word for word for the future, conditional, imperfect subjunctive and advanced sentences which normally require a longer sentences as shown above >

before I came to Spain
If I could etc.
Saludos


----------



## Argónida

Siento no coincidir con replicante, pero "Ojalá que hubiera visitado Australia" es correcto. "Ojalá" no puede ir, efectivamente, con tiempos del pretérito de indicativo, pero sí de subjuntivo.

Así, "ojalá que haya venido" y "ojalá lo hubiera sabido" son correctas y además muy frecuentes.

"Ojalá que ha venido" y "ojalá lo sabía", por el contrario, son incorrectas.


----------



## replicante7

Magmod said:


> Hola Replicante:
> Me había gustado visitar Australia = I had liked to visit Australia ( before I came to Spain)


Hi, Magmod. Thanks a lot. I am very grateful to all of you for reading my posts, think about them and replying them.

You know that I am not quite good in English (I´m so bad that I don´t know wheter I should say "excuse me" or "i beg your pardon" just now). Nevertheless, trying to explain is a good exercise (and count on all of you as patients "readers" is the best thing I could desire).

I don't understand what are you pointing out that that sentence is opposed to what I had said before. I understand:
"Me había gustado visitar Australia antes de ir a España".
It means:
"Visité Australia, después fui a España"   and I am talking about this past experience, telling that it was pleasant to me in that way (visiting Australia before traveling to Spain).



Argónida said:


> Siento no coincidir con replicante, pero "Ojalá que hubiera visitado Australia" es correcto. "Ojalá" no puede ir, efectivamente, con tiempos del pretérito de indicativo, *pero sí de subjuntivo.*
> 
> Así, "ojalá que haya venido" y "ojalá lo hubiera sabido" son correctas y además muy frecuentes.


Hola, Argónida. No sientas no coincidir conmigo. Te agradezco muchísimo el tiempo que me dedicas, como traté de explicar antes (que no sé si se entenderá).
Tengo dudas. No dudo con el presente subjuntivo, pero sí con la segunda oración porque, como dices, es de uso común. 
Pero razonando, según el significado de "ojalá" (que busqué en el DRAE y el DPD porque me sonaba extraño en la oración de k-in-sc), creo que no está bien emplear el término para el pasado.
Espero más aclaraciones. ¡*Ojalá* que haya más!  Gracias a todos.


----------



## mokachino

Esto es uno de los tantos vestigios que las otras civilizaciones dejarón en nuestra lengua, "ojalá", "si dios (alá) quiere", entonces no lo podemos usar en tiempo pasado de acuerdo?


----------



## Magmod

replicante7 said:


> Hi, Magmod. Thanks a lot. I am very grateful to all of you for reading my posts, think about them and replying them.
> 
> You know that I am not quite good in English You are excellent!(I´m so bad that I don´t know *whether *I should say "excuse me" or "i beg your pardon" just now No need to say either. Your first paragraph is sufficient).
> I understand:
> "Me había gustado visitar Australia antes de ir a España".
> It means:
> "Visité Australia, después fui a España".
> and I am talking about this past experience, telling that it was pleasant to me in that way (visiting Australia before traveling to Spain).
> .


----------



## Magmod

"Me había gustado visitar Australia.".
 Sorry, my translation was wrong. It should have been according to your context, as follows:

I had liked *visiting* Australia.
 Obviously as a Spanish speaker, you know what you are saying. As usual, as an English speaker I had misunderstood what you said. 

 The problem is the infinitive *visitar -* which has the same subject in Spanish.

Examples:

Desmintieron que hubieran lanzado el misil
They denied that they had launched the missile ( i.e. themselves or someone else)
Desmintieron *haber* lanzado el misil
They denied *launching *the missile.
 The infinitive is not ambiguous in Spanish:

Él quiere que lo haga ( different subjects)
He wants him/her/(someone else ) to do it*
[*]Él quiere hacerlo (same subject)
[*]He wants to do it (himself)*
An advantage with the infinitive - one avoids the subjunctive.
* *


----------



## stooge1970

k-in-sc said:


> I would say "I would have liked *to visit* Australia" ... I don't see how "to have visited" adds anything but unnecessary complexity.



I think you're right. For some reason when I  read  "I would have liked *to visit* Australia" last night it just didn't sound grammatically correct to me. Then I realized it is actually a perfect translation, but I had already turned off my laptop. However, I don't think "to have visited" simply adds unnecessary complexity. I think it has a slight change in meaning that is often ignored in everyday speech.


----------



## Magmod

mokachino said:


> Esto es uno de los tantos vestigios que las otras civilizaciones dejarón en nuestra lengua, "ojalá", "si dios (alá) quiere", entonces no lo podemos usar en tiempo pasado de acuerdo?


 ¿Por qué no?

Ojalá me lo hubieras dicho antes
*If only* you had told me earlier.
 Los Arabes no suelen usar *Ojalá *en el mismo manera que en vuestra lengua  

Otros ejemplos:


Ojalá que pueda visitar Australia
*Ojalá venga pronto*
*I hope* he comes soon
*Let's hope* she comes soon


----------



## Argónida

Magmod said:


> ¿Por qué no?
> 
> Ojalá me lo hubieras dicho antes
> *If only* you had told me earlier.
> Los Arabes no suelen usar *Ojalá *en el de la misma manera que en vuestra lengua
> 
> Otros ejemplos:
> 
> Ojalá que pueda visitar Australia
> *Ojalá venga pronto*
> *I hope* he comes soon
> *Let's hope* she comes soon


 
I'm a native of Spanish and I agree with you.


----------



## replicante7

Magmod said:


> Obviously as a Spanish speaker, you know what you are saying. As usual, as an English speaker I had misunderstood what you said.


 This is very funny, Magmod. You could be sure that my "English problem" is far (?) worse than your "Spanish doubts". I wish that my English would some day be like your Spanish.
Your post has been very helpful for me. The examples are very clear (I have understood all of them!). Thanks.


----------



## k-in-sc

(Responding to Stooge1970's post
I think you're right. For some reason when I  read  "I would have liked *to visit* Australia" last night it just didn't sound grammatically correct to me. Then I realized it is actually a perfect translation, but I had already turned off my laptop. However, I don't think "to have visited" simply adds unnecessary complexity. I think it has a slight change in meaning that is often ignored in everyday speech.                                                                                                                                              




Yes, I agree, it does have a slightly different meaning: it puts the would-be visit farther back in time, before some other action in the past. It would be useful if you were saying, for instance,  "I would have liked to have gone to the bank before I went to the store" (because then I would have had some cash), but even then, I think you could say "I *would like* to have gone ... " meaning you still think it would have been a good idea. ... We're getting into some awfully fine shades of meaning here, don't you think? We have a hard time understanding them ourselves!


----------



## k-in-sc

Hi, Replicante, I agree that your English is excellent! I would like to point out one thing: You said "I wish that my English would some day be like your Spanish." I think native speakers would probably say "could" instead of "would." 

You would say "wish ... would" in situations that I'm not quite sure how to characterize, except maybe that they are contrary to fact and involve another person or subject: I wish it would rain, I wish my package would get here, I wish you would stop making that annoying noise. 

Also, "would" implies volition, while "could" implies ability. You would say "wish ... could" in sentences like: I wish I could go, I wish you could go, I wish I could understand this, I wish I could talk like that, ... but also: I wish you could stop making that annoying noise (= but I know you can't). 

I obviously need help explaining this! I'm just telling you what I would say as a native speaker. And none of this is to say your English is or isn't as good as Magmod's Spanish!

Saludos,

Karen


----------



## replicante7

Thanks a lot, Karen. Your explanation is very clear, and you are so kind that I must  say  to you in Spanish: te agradezco mucho el tiempo y el cuidado que has dedicado a explicarme. I wish I could say it to you many times, in other threads. Gracias.
Gloria


----------



## paugirl

so, please let me see if I ´v understood, "I would liked to have visited" might have grammatically correct, but it does not used in the daily speech, instead of it, I should say "I had liked visiting Australia."?

thank you
___________________________________________
correct my english if I´m wrong, dont be bad please


----------



## stooge1970

paugirl said:


> so, please let me see if I understand, "I would have liked to have visited" might be grammatically correct, but it is not used in the daily speech. instead, of it, I should say "I had liked visiting Australia."?
> 
> thank you
> ___________________________________________
> correct my english if I´m wrong, dont be bad please



Hmm. "I would liked to have visited" is grammatically incorrect because you are missing the helping verb "have". I think "I would have liked to have visited" sounds perfectly fine and I would use it in daily speech. 

 I would have liked to visit Australia = Me hubiera/habría gustado visitar Australia.
  I would have liked to have visited Australia = Me hubiera/habría gustado haber visitado Australia.

As you can see, these 2 sentences are rather close in meaning, but not quite identical. For example "I would have liked to have visited Australia by last year" sounds better than "I would have liked to visit Australia by last year" because you are talking about a specific point in time.



  “I had liked visiting Australia” me suena un poco raro. Creo que es similar a “Me había gustado visitar Australia”. No sé cómo te suena a ti esa frase.


----------



## paugirl

well, first of all thank you stooge1970 for the corrections, and yeah, “Me había gustado visitar Australia”. sounds weird to me too, as well thank you for your explanation. ^_^

____________________________________________
correct my english if I´m wrong, dont be bad please


----------



## Foxy Lady

Lots of good information here. I'm learning a lot.  Thanks guys.


----------

